# Manhattan Club - Important Info



## stevens397 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how many Manhattan Club owners participate in TUG or are aware of this board, but there have been issues among the owners regarding availability and fees.

There is a discussion group on Yahoo.com that is full of information about current issues.  It is vitally important to the group and, we believe, to the well-being of the Manhattan Club to gain as many participants as possible.  The website is:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/manhattanclubowners/

I encourage owners to join the group and to, please, tell friends.  Thanks-

Steve Schwartz


----------



## AKE (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you give us some idea of what these issues are as there is always the possibility of purchasing a MC unit and it would be nice to know beforehand?


----------



## JudyH (Aug 10, 2009)

The issues are the increasing difficulty owners are having booking the days/weeks they want, due to a certain % of early owners who have the ability to book several weekends instead of full weeks.  This does not leave many full weeks to book.

Also, the maintenance fees are around $ 2000 per year.

Many folks are having problems selling their units now.


----------



## aregee (Aug 10, 2009)

*The rules*

The rules of booking at The Manhattan Club are written, published, and clear, but not always understood.  Any owner who wants to book 7 consecutive days can reserve one year in advance.  Owners who want to book partial usage (less than seven consecutive days or partial weeks--some weeks are split) can reserve nine months in advance.   Some owners have a week with three weekends, but they are subject to the nine month out restriction and may not book the third weekend until the first one is used. 
           The maintenance costs are not in dispute but they vary between the Jr. Suites (1 BA) and one bedroom (2 BA) units. 
              Hope this helps, Aregee


----------



## e.bram (Aug 10, 2009)

JudyH:
What can anyone or group do to deny people who have deeded rights to multiple weekend days?


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 11, 2009)

I am one of those owners who has 3 weekends per year.  That's why I bought at Manhattan Club.  I book 9 months out, and haven't really had a problem.  I agree the MF are high.  I love the MC and may join the group just to hear what others have to say.

I think the economy and MF are why some may find it difficult to sell.  I think it also depends on what they are asking for them.   JMO


----------



## Blondie (Aug 12, 2009)

Another concern is that these weeks are being rented out so owners are feeling the pain of shrinking inventory. RCI rents them out ant I have rented MC units from hotels.com   In fact, I rented on that site after an owner told me he could not get the weekend I needed- and there it was on hotels.com


----------



## brother coony (Aug 12, 2009)

There are a number of things not right at TMC. MFs yes is high,But the problem is that owners pay them and cannot get in, as the Developer sold 52 weeks per. room, so if a room is taken out of service for a week for repairs ect. one owner has to loose a week that they paid for,
  2nd Management anticipate that about 2% of owners will not be using there rooms and rents them out about 5 mths in advance, if they are wrong and that 2% of owners decide that they want to make reservation, two bad they lose there time and still have to pay there MFS


----------

